# Who fishes Lake Huron from kayak?



## Swamp Monster

cdoj said:


> Welcome to the addiction.


I was going to say the same thing! :lol: It is very addictive.

At this point, hopefully by the July 4th holiday, we will have open water........


----------



## cdoj

Swamp Monster said:


> I was going to say the same thing! :lol: It is very addictive.
> 
> At this point, hopefully by the July 4th holiday, we will have open water........


July 4th of what year!?!


----------



## sslopok

slowpoke said:


> You going to need a wetsuit.:lol:


Maybe a snowsuit!
When you are ready to come check it out let me know. I think i can get you an equally awesome deal.


----------



## slowpoke

sslopok said:


> Maybe a snowsuit!
> When you are ready to come check it out let me know. I think i can get you an equally awesome deal.


I was looking at a different one but that one looks nice.
This is one I'll want to check out. Looks like it will cost a lot tho.


----------



## sslopok

That is a sweet ride! Would be perfect to troll with. If you buy that I may be too envious to actually fish!


----------



## Swamp Monster

I want that one as well. About $2300. The package in that video looks a whole lot more expensive tho.........:yikes:


----------



## slowpoke

Don't know if I can do that. I'll need to sell a lot of stuff before I can run that by the boss.


----------



## fisheater

This is my idea of the ideal big water paddle craft. The Wenonah Canak, 42lbs, 16 feet of decked canoe. Fast, seaworthy, and from what I have seen they like being slimed. Everybody likes what they like. If money was no object, I would paddle one of these.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Those are sweet! I bet they paddle very nice. Not sure it would hold this fat guy tho....

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paul Thompson

sslopok said:


> I bought a wilderness systems ride 115 today. Looking forward to fishing in it. The stability for the great lakes enticed me.


I hope you got the air seat, that is an awesome boat.


----------



## slowpoke

Freedom Hawk 14'


----------

